# Studying Aboard in Florence



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello Hello!

I will be studying aboard in Florence this year and I would like to know some tips, tricks, and what to look out for in Florence for a student on a budget.

What are the best clubs and bars?

Top restaurant recommendations for pizza, pasta, gelato etc.

Good Boutiques, Clothing Stores, Food Stores

Cheapest ways to travel around Italy and around Europe

Feel free to tell me anything else you think will be helpful to me.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For the rest of Europe get to know the various low cost airlines. From Florence I think Vueling is the main one but Pisa is nearby and Ryanair/Easyjet I think both fly out of Pisa. Both of Rome's airports are easy to get to. That gives you a full range of discount airlines. You can also go to the Bologna airport. Learn to check the various airlines and airports. Routes to smaller cities may be from only one city OTOH larger cities may be supported from all the airports. But Rome will tend to have more weekly flights than a small airport like Florence.

With in Italy any place on the high speed rail line is best visited by train Italo is cheaper than TrenItalia but if bought in advance neither is that expensive. Italo announces sales most Friday mornings. I try and keep them translated and up to date here

https://www.travelernick.com/a-webpage-listing-various-travel-offers-the-page-when-possible-will-also-show-how-to-get-advanced-notice-of-this-offers/

But it's not too hard to figure it out yourself.

For smaller towns you are looking at either TrenItalia or maybe buses. 

But it's better to ask about the various locations. With 8000 towns in Italy rules of thumbs aren't very accurate.


----------

